# How to detemine the sex of Diamond Doves



## DoraDove (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,
So my dove that I'm raising is about a month old. She hasn't started developing the coloured ring yet, or started doing the bow coo or laying eggs (obviously since she is too young)

So I was wondering if *it's possible to determine s/he sex?* Because I've named her Dora (I just guessed its a girl) and don't want to find out in 3-7 months time it's a boy and have to re-name her >_<

Any help would be great!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lot's of helpful information and links about Diamond Doves here: http://www.diamonddove.info/

Terry


----------



## DoraDove (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for that, however I have read every inch of that website and many others in hopes for a way to determine s/he gender and nothing says anything about when they are young! Only that I have to wait for behaviours to start showing (2-3 months) or the colours (4-7 months)


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

What a cute looking dove.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

_I have read every inch of that website and many others in hopes for a way to determine s/he gender and nothing says anything about when they are young! Only that I have to wait for behaviours to start showing (2-3 months) or the colours (4-7 months)_

That is correct. You may have to wait until it is an adult to know the sex.


----------



## DoraDove (Nov 21, 2012)

nancybird said:


> What a cute looking dove.


Ha yeah s/he is adorable! Quite a personality too!

& @Left07 thanks anyways


----------

